# Natural instinct new packaging



## emmabaily07 (Apr 2, 2012)

Am I the only person really irritated by the new packaging? Doesn't fit in my freezer as well. Is really difficult to open - I have cut myself on the tub. Once the cardboard wrapper is off no way of knowing which flavour it is. Also does not divide nearly as well into 8 portions. Sorry. Moaning. I have emailed them and am surprised not to have had any reply. I thought they were better than that.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

You're not alone. I too complained to them about their new packaging, in email and on the phone. They replied to both. They said it was new EU regulation and they had to find a new packaging supplier in the uk because of CO2 footprint. I said, don't mention EU or CO2 footprint to me as my hackles will rise  and they said, how do you think we feel having to comply with it all  Point taken.

Although I still don't see how a wrap of cardboard is better than a sticky label.

They suggested you use a desert spoon to help open the lid (which does work) and I then defrost half and transfer it into a plastic container. The other half is put back in the freezer, but with the lid turned 180 degrees round so the sticky out bit is opposite each other. Much easier to reopen that way.

They did say they weren't happy with the new packaging and may consider changing again. So complaints may be worth while.


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

I noticed it looked less when I opened mine  but I guess it must be 1kg. It just looks smaller. Hope they change it back soon


----------



## emmabaily07 (Apr 2, 2012)

Thank you for your comments. I think I will phone them because, surely, customers needs and freezer room is of paramount importance to their business. If we can't fit as much in and start looking elsewhere then they will suffer. I will try rotating the lid.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I mentioned it to the owner when I was in there last....she said...yes I can't open them either...use a knife!! I agree with all the comments...I have the puppy variety for Ted and the normal variety for Betty so once the paper cover comes off it could be easy to get them mixed up.


----------



## emmabaily07 (Apr 2, 2012)

Trouble is, if you use a knife (which I have), then the lid is all cracked and broken and no longer airtight. Food is not keeping as well and I use a tub over 2 days with 2 dogs (so not expecting it to last for ages). I was going to send my son in for fresh supplies for our holiday as he goes past their door every Friday but now I think I may have to drive over just to have a good old moan.


----------

